# 2010/2011 plow season



## 91AK250

she will be starting soon! allthough i'm alittle bit behind alaskaboss we also got snow this morning. i thought i'd share a few pics.

luckly i have a few weeks(we hope) before it sticks for good. i'm glad because i still need my new snow tires put on the excursion and expedition!

good thing is, the plow truck is all ready to go. gonna hold off on springs this season i think. but we did alot of other work it should be very reliable and run great!


----------



## 496 BB

I tell ya I never realized just how beautiful Alaska is unitl Ive seen your pics and AB's. Plus you had a super hot Governor


----------



## BowTieDmax

*Is that Russia in the back ground??* LOL!! I just had to say it and Im a big Palin fan!!!



> Plus you had a super hot Governor


----------



## 91AK250

haha no russia just more alaska... lol

i put the plow on the truck a few days ago just to check everything out...all looks good! we'll see though as the first snow allways helps work out kinks.

i'm planing on bulding another ballest box for the bed this season...hopfully better then my last one allthough it did work very well. thinking around 500-600lbs should do it.



















should have much better tires this year..they are used but have to be better then the crappy mud tires i had last season. 265/75 mastercraft courser msr or somthing or other...alot of sipes! which will help









i made myself a good spot in the driveway for snow..should make for easy cleanup!


----------



## cet

I hope you remembered to put the stand up on your plow before you went too far.


----------



## 91AK250

nope, lol its stuck right there...its not hitting the ground anymore. but i fixed it last year..then later in the winter i forgot it and bent the pin for it again when it did hit. so its stuck there for right now. at work i see this all the time so i dont feel too bad about it. but it was pretty dumb i'll admit. i may fix it soon i may leave it idk 

but truck hasnt left the driveway with the plow yet haha


----------



## 91AK250

here we go guys!!!! fingers crossed!!!!



> Issued by The National Weather Service
> Anchorage, AK
> 4:36 pm AKDT, Sun., Oct. 24, 2010
> 
> ... .FIRST MEASURABLE SNOW OF THE YEAR POSSIBLE ON MONDAY...
> 
> AN UPPER LEVEL SYSTEM WILL MOVE NORTH ACROSS THE COOK INLET REGION TONIGHT AND MONDAY AND INTO THE SUSITNA VALLEY BY MONDAY NIGHT. PRECIPITATION WILL START DURING THE DAY ON MONDAY AS A MIX OF RAIN AND SNOW... HOWEVER COLD AIR ASSOCIATED WITH THIS SYSTEM IS EXPECTED TO CAUSE PRECIPITATION TO CHANGE OVER TO ALL SNOW BY LATE AFTERNOON. SNOWFALL IS EXPECTED TO CONTINUE INTO THE OVERNIGHT HOURS MONDAY WITH POSSIBLE SNOW ACCUMULATIONS OF AROUND 2 INCHES IN THE ANCHORAGE BOWL TO 4 INCHES IN THE SUSITNA VALLEY.
> 
> THE MIXTURE OF RAIN AND SNOW MAY CAUSE ROAD SURFACES TO BECOME SLIPPERY. DRIVERS ARE URGED TO EXERCISE EXTREME CAUTION.
> 
> STAY TUNED TO THE LATEST NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE FORECASTS AND UPDATES FOR THE MOST UP TO DATE INFORMATION ON THIS DEVELOPING WEATHER EVENT.


----------



## cet

Is the ground cold enough for the snow to stay on the roads.


----------



## 91AK250

yeah its been in the 20s overnight, frosting for awhile now. if all goes right the commute home tomorrow may be a handful! i'll bring my cam with my to work.


----------



## TheBossMan2000

91AK250;1096045 said:


> here we go guys!!!! fingers crossed!!!!


Myfingers are crossed for you!! Goodluck and send it down this way after it comes through!!:bluebounc


----------



## gkm

Still summer like here in PA. Set the fans to the southeast and let 'em blow this way


----------



## 91AK250

not turning into what it was made out to be, but more chance later this week. i did get alittle.


----------



## wenzelosllc

Does your license plate say '8 MPG' on the excursion? :laughing:


----------



## 91AK250

yes it does! lol


----------



## chevyman51

Heck your getting snow and I am under a tornado warning and raining like hell here


----------



## fireboy5722

hows the expcursion coming?


----------



## 91AK250

toatled so far as i know today. spent 3 days on the frame rack to find out its way more wacked out then they thought.


----------



## fireboy5722

sorry to hear that


----------



## Pinky Demon

91AK250;1097322 said:


> yes it does! lol


I salute you, sir! :salute:


----------



## 91AK250

calling for 3" on thru night!


----------



## 91AK250

it was just starting to snow at my hosue so i headed up the hill.

there was a 2011 super duty stuck in the ditch, the guy infront of me stopped and i couldnt get stopped! it was alittle scary i honked and the guy infront of me moved forword for me. its very wet and like pig snot..the road also has a nice crown to it so its rough.

suppoed to get 1-3" overnight they say...we'll see!


----------



## wenzelosllc

We've been getting some flurries here the last few days. I can't wait for it to start to pile up. Its like money falling from the sky. payup


----------



## 91AK250

i'm just waiting for the first real plowable event!!! i'm so ready!!!!


----------



## 91AK250

finally got some real snow!!!


----------



## 91AK250




----------



## 91AK250




----------



## tls22

Nice pics.....glad you got ur first plow in. You still plowing with jessica?


----------



## 496 BB

Damn I cant wait!


----------



## 91AK250

for the life of me i cant remeber how to get the vids to show up so you dont have to click on them.


----------



## DareDog

Lucky!!


im jealous!! all had today was heavy frost and 16F this morning here in northern ny.


----------



## 496 BB

WEird....usually embed


----------



## 496 BB

I give up...lol


----------



## DareDog

i tryed to do that to didn't work lol


----------



## 91AK250

got another 6-8"! then a family member went in the ditch so i had to get that out. then go put her snow tires on lol

few pics


----------



## 91AK250

the hole she was in









my driveway

















my grandmas road


----------



## 91AK250

i picked up a few new drives this season...heres a shot of one today only got a few pics its alot bigger then what shows.


























my driveway


----------



## mercer_me

91AK250 I saw a Ford F-350 drw with a dump body, that is the same color as your truck. Them old style Fords look realy good with that color IMO.


----------



## 91AK250

yeah i really love the color, thats why i chose it. really pops on the older truck..kinda unexpected.

thought ya'll might enjoy this...nothing like AKBOSS but...


----------



## joey7599

to bad you did not have the plow on it could of been an ancor


----------



## ddb maine

moose are awesome. They stand there and they are so awe inspiring, they are huge and very calm. then they take off running and they look like the most ridiculous concoctions, like something from dr.suess. Their legs are like spaghetti. That one looks a bit stalkier than what we have in maine.


----------



## mercer_me

ddb maine;1109469 said:


> moose are awesome. They stand there and they are so awe inspiring, they are huge and very calm. then they take off running and they look like the most ridiculous concoctions, like something from dr.suess. Their legs are like spaghetti. That one looks a bit stalkier than what we have in maine.


They will stand rite there and look at you while you shoot them.


----------



## Pinky Demon

ddb maine;1109469 said:


> moose are awesome. They stand there and they are so awe inspiring, they are huge and very calm. then they take off running and they look like the most ridiculous concoctions, like something from dr.suess. Their legs are like spaghetti. That one looks a bit stalkier than what we have in maine.


QFT.

Just saying Moose cracks me up.

They are funny things.


----------



## 91AK250

well the ol truck has had a pretty good workout the last week 1/2!! we got another 8-10" today with another 1-3 expected overnight. time for pics!!! on a side note it took me an HOUR to get to work today which normaly takes 15mins!!


----------



## 91AK250

now for plowing pics!!!


----------



## 91AK250

the piles in my driveway sofar....its going to be a long winter!


----------



## TheBossMan2000

Awsome pics!! Im excited to get that snow here!payup


----------



## ddb maine

mercer_me;1109550 said:


> They will stand rite there and look at you while you shoot them.


:laughing:


----------



## Stik208

Why the box wings? I think that would put alot of strain on the truck especially with the amount of snow you get up there, compared to angling the snow to the side. Truck looks great also, hows the new front end liking the workout?


----------



## 91AK250

the place i work for does the wings(the only boss dealer in the state) i've had them on since the plow was new in 00 or '01 and never had an issue. the reason for it is the plow can hold alot more when pushing in a streight line..just makes things so much easier. it'll still throw to the side just fine. dont see how it would strain the truck anymore then the plow itself does. plus i only plow as a hobby so its note like i'm dong it for a living 24/7 i do about 6-8 drives per storm thats it..mostly family an some people that live by them/me. but we insall alot of these wings on commerical plow trucks..they love them!

the new frontend is working flawlessley!!! truck hardly dips when the plow is lifted, even when the plow is packed full of snow which amazes me lol money well spent! plus it drives so much nicer now.


----------



## 91AK250

well we've been having some very odd weather! we had a ice storm yesterday! i've never seen one of those in person! turned the whole state into a ice rink. closed schools which doesnt happen very often.

this sums it up


























bus's, fed-ex, ups..ect were all running chains all around town


----------



## mercer_me

91AK250;1125315 said:


> bus's, fed-ex, ups..ect were all running chains all around town


You don't se school buses with chains on very often.


----------



## 91AK250

yeah, it was weird!

well its snowing again, they say it could be up to 10" we shall see! problem is i took the truck out and its now got a miss, so i gotta let it cool down we'll i'm having dinner and findout what it is. my guess is a loose plug wire i've had that happen before.


----------



## 91AK250

well we ended up getting 6-12" of the white stuff with more on the way this weekend! it was a busy day yesterday betweeen plowing and eatting!

started out light, but wet and heavy


















one of the drives i picked up this year









then i did all my running around to familys places...excursion was caked with snow by the end of the day


----------



## erkoehler

6-12 o would love that!


----------



## 91AK250

best part is sat-sun we are supposed to get hit again!


----------



## Stik208

What did the miss end up being?


----------



## 91AK250

the last plug on the pass side, the wire poped off the plug. i had that issue last year also. i'm not sure why it happends but it was a 5 sec fix and i was on my way.

heres some more random pics from yesterday


----------



## PlowTeam5

91AK250;1083775 said:


>


Your plow with those ends on it, does it still push the snow off to the sides if you have it angled one direction. I often though of doin that to my plow but I was curious on how it did angled.


----------



## 91AK250

yep it throws to the sides just fine, infact i plowed our 1/2 mile road yesterday about 3 times and had no issue throwing the snow pretty far off into the ditch. the wings have cut my time in half i'd say compared to before. i've been running the wings since 2002, i only did the first year without them.

we build and install these wings at my work(boss dealer) and we sell ALOT of them.


----------



## Dave T

Great pics! Those ice storms are bad news. We get them frequently. I'd rather deal with a foot of snow than a 1/4 of ice.


----------



## deere615

Nice pics yeah ice storms are no fun we get them every so often here


----------



## PlowTeam5

91AK250;1127901 said:


> yep it throws to the sides just fine, infact i plowed our 1/2 mile road yesterday about 3 times and had no issue throwing the snow pretty far off into the ditch. the wings have cut my time in half i'd say compared to before. i've been running the wings since 2002, i only did the first year without them.
> 
> we build and install these wings at my work(boss dealer) and we sell ALOT of them.


Link to the site or price? Thanks


----------



## nalegtx

yea, few years back we had a horrid ice storm here in New England, no power for a week, 1" thick+ ice coated everything


----------



## 91AK250

PlowTeam5;1128255 said:


> Link to the site or price? Thanks


no link, they are made by us a sold by us. we plasma cut them out of plate and then its bolted to the plow. we then add a support bar welded to the wing and a foot which is then bolted through the cutting edge. i think they run around $600 installed.


----------



## 91AK250

well we got bout 3" last night so i got a nice late start today thought i'd just take my time and hit all the drives, i dont often get to plow in the daylight so it was nice. well 3rd drive i was doing i busted my left wing off the plow! the weld broke an as i was trying to finish up so i could head home to remove it before anymore damage was done..well it busted all the bolts and bent the lip of the plow. so i'm gonna bring it into work this upcoming week and fix it. i may just weld the frigging thing on there because i dont want it off. i had 3 more drives to do and it was a pain in the butt without my left wing!

last night










this morning









my driveway


----------



## 91AK250

and my busted wing...still pisses me off!


----------



## 91AK250

thought you guys might also enjoy these from today also, lovin the new excursion!


----------



## BORIS

I know what you mean about the wing. I installed that same design of wing. I love them broke the weld on one also last year due to a large rock on country drive way it really sucked and makes you feel stupid. But first time doing the drive in deep snow i know where it is now.ussmileyflag


----------



## 91AK250

still have not fixed the wing...so this last storn on friday made it alittle harder since i'm used to hacing the wings on both sides.

anyway we got about 6-7' of fresh snow so i was busy yesterday...










yes im missing a hubcap


----------



## wj4play

91AK250;1128368 said:


> no link, they are made by us a sold by us. we plasma cut them out of plate and then its bolted to the plow. we then add a support bar welded to the wing and a foot which is then bolted through the cutting edge. i think they run around $600 installed.


Been lurking for awhile and love your guys pics up there, How did you end up busting the wing? it looks like pritty heavy duty plate, how thick is that stuff?

Keep the pics coming, Told the wife if I could just go up there for one winter and plow I would call that my vacation  lol you guys get some good snow

How does the plow work for back dragging with those wings?


----------



## mercer_me

We got ALOT of rain in Maine yesterday.


----------



## the new boss 92

damn looking good, i know how you feel about your wing, busted a needed plow guid off last timeout and not only did i feel stupid driving around with out it but felt dumb for driving into the pine tree that ate it lol.good luck this winter


----------



## 91AK250

it back drags like any other blade, very well. the support rod which is bolted to the cutting edge and welded to the wing, thr weld broke and it sheered off all the bolts. i'm going to fully weld the thing on st work when i have a chance.

this was at 6:30pm it keeps dropping!









goin down my road









truck has slil snow on her..no reason to plow 3"









poor explorer sitting out


----------



## the new boss 92

all us in illinois would be jumping up and down at 3 inches, hows the new excursion treatn ya these days?


----------



## 91AK250

good! i'm enjoying it...few little hickups you get when you buy a used truck but nothing crazy. an ABS sensor $13 not too bad IMO. once i get my settlement i hope to drop some cash on it on maint items and some custom stuff! i def want a detroit tru-trac! so sick of the open rearend!

she loves the snow though!


----------



## 91AK250

no new snow. been in a cold snap this was after i got off work tonight..its colder now


----------



## wj4play

91AK250;1156574 said:


> good! i'm enjoying it...few little hickups you get when you buy a used truck but nothing crazy. an ABS sensor $13 not too bad IMO. once i get my settlement i hope to drop some cash on it on maint items and some custom stuff! i def want a detroit tru-trac! so sick of the open rearend!
> 
> she loves the snow though!


Do you guys use tru-tracks in the front as well up in alaska?

I would love to put wings like that on my Western. Just a ProGuard though, not sure if it would be heavy enough.


----------



## havenlax18

nice truck man


----------



## mercer_me

Do you have to plug your gas vehicles in? I had a 2000 Ford Ranger with an engine block heater. I never used it though becouse it allways started fine in the cold. But, I never had to start it when it was much lower than -20.


----------



## 91AK250

i wouldnt run a LS in the front, from what i hear it would cause some funky issues with steering since half the year i'm running in 4x4.

alot of people plug there gas cars/trucks in as it does help with warmup time, wear plus we have a issue with the emissions getting "stuck" in the "bowl" of the city causing air quality to get bad thats why we have a emissions program here which i think they should have done away with along time ago. i dont plug any of mine in though. the cord you see running to my explorer is for a battery trickle charger because it doesnt get drove and the battery goes dead.

well we got atleast 8" today of very light fluffy snow! i busted my other wing now...kinda pissed about that. now i HAVE to bring it into work and weld it up.


























dont mind the oil pressure gauge


----------



## 91AK250

trying to shove off my trampoline before it breaks


----------



## 91AK250

fixed the plow today..along with a few other things. trucks running well and i'm very happy w/it this year.

i also got it stuck haha

welded the **** outta the wings...they aint coming off ever again.


----------



## 91AK250

the stuck pics...


----------



## mercer_me

91AK250;1162602 said:


> trying to shove off my trampoline before it breaks


I hate them stupid things. My sister has one and every Fall we have to take the legs off and lug it into the garage and lean it against the wall. (It's a tractor tailer garage.) Then in the Spring we have to lug it back out and put the legs back on. But, it does make it last alot longer.


----------



## 91AK250

yeah i like to keep it out and jump on it in the winter so i just gotta keep it cleaned off.

well, second day in a row for ditch diving...damn! my truck but luckly not me driving it haha


----------



## tailboardtech

lucky u didn't find that guard rail


----------



## 91AK250

i wasnt driving. and its actualy a wood fence. lol but yes i'm very glad it didnt go in the fence.


----------



## 91AK250

no new snow...its been too cold. but now its warmed up and melting alittle. i headed down to Seward,AK for the newyear weekend. heres a few pics of the trip so far.


----------



## 91AK250

after the big warmup it got really cold -20s at night. truck has been sitting parked for a month..it got alot of frost built up on it. i started her last night because its supposed to snow..which has allready started alittle.

she was all frosty...even had flat spots in the tires till they warmed up! odd for here.


----------



## 91AK250

we got alittle more snow...nothing worth writing home about...around 6" few new pics though.


----------



## EGLC

i love how 6" is nothing much to you hahaha


----------



## chevyman51

EGLC;1235353 said:


> i love how 6" is nothing much to you hahaha


I know I would kick someones a$$ for 6in storm and he is like oh no big deal.


----------



## deere615

6" is a nice storm here. That was actually the biggest one we had this year!


----------



## 91AK250

we got a nice little storm bout 8" i nolonger have a fulltime job so i'm doing alot more plowing. i spent the most time on friday that i have ever spent in that damn truck lol but she moved every bit of snow i asked her too.


----------



## 91AK250

its like everyone forgets how to drive...i dont get it! it snows all winter!

this was on the highway, was about a 10-15 car plieup.


----------



## 91AK250

woke up to about 4-5" of that white gold


----------



## mercer_me

91AK250;1268595 said:


> woke up to about 4-5" of that white gold


You are so lucky. It's 60 degrees and sunny in Maine today. :realmad:


----------



## deere615

it was near 70 here today! and to think 7 days ago they were calling for 6"


----------



## 91AK250

they say we may see some more snow this week...we shall see!


----------



## thomas206

Wow, I love the ones of the windy road and trees. Looks like a movie.


----------



## 91AK250

well, looks like we may be out of the woods for snow...but then again we have all of april and we've been known to get hit with big storms in april. but for now its a slushy, dirty nasty mess. around 40F during the day then in the teens at night so all the wet roads turn to black ice...its real fun! haha

example of the nasty road grime we get. luckly no salt...just nasty dirty water lol

















the main roads are all clear...as you can see with the pic of my excursion....but my driveway is starting to slush up. which is a long nasty process from slush to mud.

















for now i'm leaving the plow on incase it does snow again lol


----------

